# Weird job offers



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Good morning all. Thank you for reading my thread 

So....I've been looking for a job for 1 n half months, n it has been very very very hard, as you all know. Rejections, n rejections and rejections :'(

But I never give up... I started applying to entry level jobs in offices.
I am not receiving many offers for an interview either, but did receive a few emails for a very similar position in different companies.

You work from home processing different payments. You need to receive these payment in your personal bank account, and then bank them in a different account. You have a salary, and receive a commission for every payment completed.

I found it weird the first time I received it and didn't answer. Received a second, third, forth time... Different people.

Does anyone know what is that about? It doesn't sound very legit to me.

Thanks :-D


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Scam. Don't give them your bank details.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's money laundering, they post on gumtree many different companies, same MO. I've thought of doing it too. I saw on a different forum someone's daughter did it and got paid, but. it's money laundering.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Never trust them


----------

